# XML - Objekt hinzufügen



## Spin (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde , wie kann ich in Java einer XML Datei, ein javaObkjekt hinzufügen?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<produktliste>
	<Produkt>
		<Name>Salami</Name>
		<Anmerkung>lecker</Anmerkung>
		<MinPreis>50</MinPreis>
		<MaxPreis>5</MaxPreis>
		<Inhaltsmenge>1</Inhaltsmenge>
		<Barcodenummer>12345</Barcodenummer>
	</Produkt>
	<Produkt>
		<Name>Kaese</Name>
		<Anmerkung>gelb</Anmerkung>
		<MinPreis>30</MinPreis>
		<MaxPreis>3</MaxPreis>
		<Inhaltsmenge>3</Inhaltsmenge>
		<Barcodenummer>098765</Barcodenummer>
	</Produkt>
</produktliste>
```


Das Auslesen funktioniert wunderbar. Dass heißt ich kann alle Daten auslesen und in der Konsole anzeigen lassen.

Doch nun möchte ich ein neues Produkt erstellen.
Das heißt anstatt 2x <Produkt></Produkt>

soll es 3x existieren mit jeweils den gleichen TAGS aber anderen inhalten(die aus textfeldern gelesen werden)

Wie mache ich dass?
hat einer einen ansatz? danke



```
Node newMainNode  = document.createElement(  argv[2] );
        Node newChildNode = document.createElement(  argv[3] );
        Text newTextNode  = document.createTextNode( argv[5] );
        newChildNode.appendChild( newTextNode );
        newMainNode.appendChild( newChildNode );
        rootNode.insertBefore( newMainNode, nodeMain );
        rootNode.normalize();
```

Oder ein Beispiel , was dem hier ähnelt in SAX, danke


----------



## arthur177 (12. Okt 2009)

hi,

ich beschäftige mich gerade auch zufällig mit dem Thema. Ich nutze allerdings JDOM (JDOM). Könnt ich dir auch mal empfehlen es mindestens mal anzuschauen. Mit JDOM ist es viel einfacher XML-Dateien auszulesen udn zu schreiben, bzw. zu manipulieren. 
Die Einarbeitungszeit ist auch sehr gering, dank guter Dokumentation.  Bin erst seit einer halben Stunde dabei mich einzuarbeiten, komme aber schon ganz gut klar damit.


----------



## Spin (12. Okt 2009)

Naja habe eine variante mit StAX gefunden , aber das sieht ganz schön tricki aus.

Magst du mir die links hier noch posten?
Denn brauche ich mir nicht die finger wund googlen 

Wäre super nett.
*grml*

Alles wieder umschreiben :/


----------



## arthur177 (12. Okt 2009)

Download: Index of /dist/binary

Dokumentation: JDOM: Documentation

JDOM-API: JDOM v1.1.1

Kleines Tutorial: XML verwaltung mit JDom (kleines Tutorial) | IT's Real


----------

